

‘Social’ Games Predictions for 2010 - teej
http://thefloggingwillcontinue.com/?p=67

======
patio11
This is by the CEO of Three Rings, which makes Puzzle Pirates. I pay them $50
a year for an account I don't even log into anymore just to say thanks for
everything they have taught me about testing. (The game is fun, too, although
I make a heck of a lot more doubloons from split testing than I do from
plundering.)

In particular, I think Cleaver is spot-on about Zynga's competitive advantage
being based off of having obsessive attention to testing written into their
DNA.

------
crxnamja
A bit too extreme but I think he highlights some key points. I do think FB
will flatline.

------
friendstock
requiring exclusive use of Facebook credits sounds extreme... although I can
see them taking a good portion of the business

